# Wlan trennt Verbindung beim Datentransfer



## laxchat (27. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,
mein Wlan-Router (U.S.Robotics 8022) trennt während eines Datentransfers immer die Verbindung zum Empfänger-PC. Ich kann weder eine kleine Textdatei noch eine MP3 Datei o.ä. senden. Er beginnt zwar mit der Übertragung aber in der Mitte des Transfers bekomme ich die Meldung das keine "Drahtlose Verbindung" vorhanden ist. Ich muß den Router neu booten damit ich wieder eine Verbindung bekomme. Ohne direkten Datentransfer bricht meine Verbindung nie ab. Auch das Internet und der Download funktioniert ohne Probleme. Selbst da kann ich große Dateien downloaden ohne das die Verbindung abbricht.

Ich habe zwei PC's verbunden über Lan und zwei Notebooks verbunden mit Wlan an allen vier PC's habe ich das gleiche Problem. Auch wenn ich daten über Lan verschicke. Auf allen vier PC's läuft Win XP Prof. und eine eingebaute Firewall in meinem Router von Barricade an dem auch mein U.S.Robotics angeschlossen ist. Habe es aber auch schon ohne den Barricade versucht, aber das Problem bleibt bestehen. Komisch ist nur das ich große Filmdateien über Wlan abspielen kann ohne das die Verbindung unterbrochen wird. 
Weiß jemand einen Rat? Habe nun schon wirklich alles versucht, aber bisher ohne Erfolg. Ansonsten läuft mein Netzwerk und Internet ohne Probleme.


----------



## JGrefenkamp (17. Juni 2004)

*WLAN*

Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem und wäre an einer Lösung ebenfalls interessiert. Auch ich muss seit kurzem den WLAN Router immer neu booten nachdem erfolglose Übertragungsversuche von einem auf den anderen stattgefunden haben !

Hast Du hierfür schon eine Lösung gefunden


----------



## saschalengen (21. Juni 2004)

*Leidensgenosse*

Hallo zusammen,

bin zwar neu hier, aber verfolge die Beiträge schon eine ganze Weile.

Auch ich habe das beschriebene Problem. Ich benutz den W-LAN Stick UB11B (MS-6823) von MSI.

Verbindungen und Downloads aus dem Internet gehen einwandfrei (auch größere Downloads). Sobald ich dann ein paar MB vom Server oder einem anderen Rechner laden will, ist die Verbindung sofort weg. Einziger Weg diese wider herzustellen ist ein Reboot des Routers.

Kenn denn wirklich keiner das Problem    

Danke im voraus und eine schöne Woche.

Sascha


----------

